

Super Bowl Ads on Twitter: Visualizing the Buzz - huangm
http://hotspots.io/superbowl

======
smiler
It doesn't measure whether the tweet is positive v negative, which surely has
a large impact.

I think the 'reach' figure is reaching as well, because I am guessing they
just counted the number of followers the person who tweeted has, but of
course, there is no way to know that every follower read that tweet.

~~~
ims
Funny you should mention it, I actually made an Android app that does basic
sentiment analysis on tweets given a search term. Not very sophisticated, but
it uses large corpuses assembled by text mining researchers.

Shameless plug: <https://market.android.com/details?id=com.txtmine.txtminer>

~~~
djb_hackernews
How accurate is it? (Recall, Precision etc)

I was under the impression tweets are near impossible to get right to a usable
degree because of how short they are on top of the usual problems of sentiment
analysis.

~~~
ims
I would say it's not very accurate on a per-tweet basis, but when you analyze
a bunch and you look at the breakdown of positive:neutral:negative and the
different keywords, it can be pretty telling.

The best results obviously come with things that people feel strongly about,
because they are more likely to use strong words associated with their
sentiment.

------
jnorthrop
And once again the take-away message from this: Sex and fuzzy animals sell
(see the H&M/David Beckham in his underwear and Coca-Cola Polar Bears and the
tops spots).

------
sheldor
Oh Twitter, ad-free social network. We hardly knew ye ...

------
deserted
Acura is the big winner of this year's superbowl!

------
J3L2404
Doesn't work on IE9. Have to wait til I get home. :(

